# Euro Delivery Pics, Blog to Follow.



## JulieDriving (Dec 25, 2009)

ahussain said:


> Hello Mark and all; I think I just bought this specific car - haven't test driven it yet so deal will be final next week; I am in love with the car, but i'm suddenly having buyer's remorse - the color looks much different from the monte carlo blue (*dealer even told me it wasn't monte carlo blue*)...in the pictures (i've attached a pic of the one I got). Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, Mark, would be interested in finding out why you decided to give it up/any perspectives you might have.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are buying Mark's car. I saw it in the showroom last week.

The dealer doesn't know much about the individuality of this car. I pointed out some of the unique aspects of it to the salesman (unique contrast stitching, rust-color matched console, custom M shifter, etc.)

Yes, it is Monte Carlo Blue. Personally, I thought the color looked better in real life :dunno:, but that's a very personal thing.

You *must test drive any car before buying it*. Even if you love the way it looks.


----------



## ahussain (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah i agree it looks much better in real life and i thought it was monte carlo when i looked at it in person and thats deff the color i want, but the pictures being different and the dealer telling me it wasnt had worried that it may have been repainte; which doesnt look to be the case. 

Completely agree on the test drive - i made the deall subject to test drive; they dont let you take it out unless they have some thing on paper. Im upgrading from 335i so the ride is going to be a lot more uncomfortable; but im planning using it on the track a lot so that'll make up for it.


----------



## ahussain (Dec 24, 2011)

Just spent the better part of the evening going through the forums and some of Mark's posts. All buyer's remorse has been replaced with eager anticipation - can't wait to pick this up next week!


----------



## JulieDriving (Dec 25, 2009)

ahussain said:


> Thanks. Yeah i agree it looks much better in real life and i thought it was monte carlo when i looked at it in person and thats deff the color i want, but the pictures being different and the dealer telling me it wasnt had worried that it may have been repainte; which doesnt look to be the case.
> 
> Completely agree on the test drive - i made the deall subject to test drive; they dont let you take it out unless they have some thing on paper. Im upgrading from 335i so *the ride is going to be a lot more uncomfortable*; but im planning using it on the track a lot so that'll make up for it.


The car has EDC (because it has the competition package), you should be able to adjust the suspension comfort. M3 also doesn't have runflat tires, so I don't think you'll find it more uncomfortable, even in 'normal' mode and with 19 inch wheels. (It's been a while since I've driven it, but I don't recall it being uncomfortable.)

The cost of all those custom options made the car's MSRP very, very high. With the way Mark took care of the car, I would consider her essentially new. I was tempted just because of that... If you love her the way she is, I think that's an incredible, extremely rare bargain.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

That is one special M3. What did Mark replace the M3 with? How many miles/Kms are on it now? Keep us posted.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Mark's M said:


> Signed in at the Bimmerfest book, Rolf (what a GREAT guy) got me to and from the airport and Harms and the car is awaiting shipment as of the 19th.


Does anyone have a picture of the Bimmerfest Book?

I would LOVE to see it.

Please email me [email protected]


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the Bimmerfest Book?
> 
> I would LOVE to see it.
> 
> Please email me [email protected]


At the ED Check in counter


----------



## ahussain (Dec 24, 2011)

Drove it today and finalized the deal - pick it up on Thurs; can't wait!

"That is one special M3. What did Mark replace the M3 with? How many miles/Kms are on it now? Keep us posted."

Not sure what he replaced it with; it has just under 10K on it; so in exceptional condition, especially the way Mark's taken care of it...

Now I just need to find winter tires ASAP - also have a nice aftermarket set for 335 if anyone is interested.


----------



## JulieDriving (Dec 25, 2009)

ahussain said:


> Drove it today and finalized the deal - pick it up on Thurs; can't wait!
> 
> "That is one special M3. What did Mark replace the M3 with? How many miles/Kms are on it now? Keep us posted."
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! I'm sure Mark would be happy it has gone to another enthusiast.

Btw, how does that Dinan exhaust sound?? I just know it looks terrific, especially with the black GTS wheels...


----------



## ahussain (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks! The Dinan exhaust sounds incredible - I was sold as soon as I revved it in the parking lot. There's some nice videos/sounds of the dinan exhaust on youtube.


----------

